# Good buy on ammo boxes?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I was at uncle Wally's and I picked some ammo boxes. I was surprised how good the box was for $12.74 band new and just as heavy as army cans I have bought in the past. The brand new lid seals are really nice. Just a heads up for ya.

.







Also how many rounds do put in your cans?
500 is heavy enough for me

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Metal-Ammo-Box/849046375


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's what some dipwad on YouTube has to say about 'em.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I found them on AIM surplus for less than that. Used but great shape for about $10 a 50 cal can last summer. They do go on sale every now and then.


----------



## Butler Ford (Mar 5, 2015)

They will hold about 970 5.56 on stripper clips.


----------

